# Goat won't let milk down?



## creeklady2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I have a older doe she is 9-10 this year has kidded and milked very well for me for year's this year she was in labor for quite a few day's nothing terrible but you could tell she deliverd 2 bucklings the one buckling died a day latter not sure why, normaly she is a great milker this year she just does not want to let her milk down her udder is large , no she does not have mastitis i ruled that out i was giving her buckling a bottle everyday to supplement him he no longer wants that so he seem's to be getting enough milk but she should have about 2-3 quarts left with only one kid and i am getting a couple of squirts from her , things i have done for her i have hot packed her udder with towels , massaged (sp?) her udder several times a day , she does not seem sore at all or in any type of pain any idea's????


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

There has to be a reason for the congested udder. Mastitis, blockage, CAE, injury or bump to the udder.......
Personally, I would give her a shot of antibiotics if she were mine just to make sure no matter what I felt about mastitis. I know some people use lasix, but I have never had a vet suggest that to me personally. Usually just an injection of Penn G for three days. My vet doesn't like to infuse the udder, but a lot of people do that too.
You can also be sure to massage and use warm compresses too, and feel for blockages.


----------



## creeklady2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I will do that i will give her a shot of Penn G for 3 day's and see if that help's


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

You may want to try a couple of different things before you use the antibiotics.

First, you can give her an injection of oxytocin right before milking her on the stand. That often stimulates the let-down reflex.

I've also had some success with massaging the udder with bag balm (into which I've mixed a few drops of peppermint essential oil). As Mekasmom suggested, warm compresses can also be beneficial.

Can you feel any blockage in the teats? Sometimes, there will be a little pea-sized piece of bruised tissue holding the milk back. It takes a bit of massage and sometimes going after it with a sterilized crochet hook (the little bitty hook) but you can get it out. 

I like to try other interventions before I go with antibiotics.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

How did you rule out mastitis? I agree that it may not be that, but just wondering.

Sounds like edema (swelling/water retention) due to a food problem (not enough calcium in her diet, too much protein, etc). 

Please note: Does do NOT labor for days unless something is HORRIBLY wrong. Either she was malnourished and couldn't get her contractions going due to that, or there was a bad presentation. After an hour of labor, it's always a good idea to "go in" to see what is happening. Administering calcium helps slow labors get going. If she labored for days, she is messed up on her blood chemistry, i.e. calcium etc. 

Sounds like she might need calcium supplementation.

When did you dewormer her last? With what? How much?

Have you taken her temperature?

Please do not give her antibiotics unless you know why you are giving them.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

I know I'm sounding like a broken record, but if it's congestion, along with massage and warm compresses, VitC also seems to help 

It really has made a difference for Rosie, and I can't see it hurting.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Sounds like she might need calcium supplementation.


If it were that, wouldn't she have gone down? Can they stay up with hypocalcemia for long periods of time?
I see how congestion from an injury, blockage or mastitis seems logical, probably mastitis, but I kind of ruled out hypocalcemia because the goat is still up? But I've never actually seen the issue in my goats, so I'm curious if they can stay up that long?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

CarolT said:


> I know I'm sounding like a broken record, but if it's congestion, along with massage and warm compresses, VitC also seems to help
> 
> It really has made a difference for Rosie, and I can't see it hurting.


C seems to always be a good idea, to me, anyway. 

Do you use the injectable or oral?


----------



## RedSonja (May 16, 2010)

My doe that kidded five days ago has some congestion of the udder as well, I've used an udder ointment that has peppermint oil, clove oil, and tea tree oil on her udder (massaged til I thought my arms were going to fall off twice a day for four days now). That along with hot compresses and chewable vitamin c tabs seems to be helping.

-Sonja


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

RedSonja said:


> My doe that kidded five days ago has some congestion of the udder as well, I've used an udder ointment that has peppermint oil, clove oil, and tea tree oil on her udder (massaged til I thought my arms were going to fall off twice a day for four days now). That along with hot compresses and chewable vitamin c tabs seems to be helping.
> 
> -Sonja


Saw your pics on FB today - too cute!

You do develop some serious muscles massaging those udders! Sonja, did you make your own ointment, or was it purchased? Is it a brand you would recommend?


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I made a ginger tea and soaked the towel in the warm/almost hot water and did it like a compress 3 times a day along with massage seemed to really help


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My thought was just slightly low calcium, based on what you said about sluggish labor.


----------



## creeklady2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

HI when i say the goat was in labor i did not mean hard labor with the water broke i was refering to her being older and she just did not pop the kid out this time you could tell she was miserable this time several day's before , there are no lumps or anything in her udder i do believe it is congested i have been doing hot packing and massage as well she get's good feed has never been malnourished and plenty of good hay ,grain ,alfalfa pellets, loose mineral, i will try the oinment rub and keep do the hot compresses and Vit C as well i have had goats for over 20 year's so i am not new to them but i have never had one stay congested this long, temp normal I know she does not have mastitis as i have tested her for it!!!!!!, I am not trying to be short with people just frustrated , i normaly do not post as i am a looker and reader, but i also know there are alot of "Good Goat People on here"


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ah, well then.


----------



## creeklady2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I do appologize if i came off sounding brash on that last post that was not my intention , Just like you guy's i love this goat, she is my queen lol


----------



## RedSonja (May 16, 2010)

Pony said:


> Saw your pics on FB today - too cute!
> 
> You do develop some serious muscles massaging those udders! Sonja, did you make your own ointment, or was it purchased? Is it a brand you would recommend?


I got DairyMint-35 from Tractor Supply. http://www.durvet.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=302:dairymint-35&Itemid=72

It's the only one I've ever used so can't say if it is better than others but it does seem to be helping. And it was available locally when I needed it.

-Sonja


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

creeklady, older does sometimes don't absorb calcium as readily...kind of like us older ladies. ~smiles~

Try a post-kidding doe gatorade, a mixture of a half a small bottle of liquid CMPK (available at most feed stores, I don't know if you have used it before, they sell it for cattle), a bit of molasses, and a lot of warm/hot water (about a half a gallon).

If she sucks it down like she has never seen liquid before, it is likely that she has not been able to metabolize calcium as well. Then you might want to consider a dose of injectable CMPK.

If she ignores the mixture, then at least you can rule something out.

We sure do love our older does, they have stuck with us year after year. I can understand your frustration. ~hugs~


----------



## creeklady2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Thank you Caliann I will check out feedstore next time i am in town , for it i think i saw it there , i used bag balm with pepermint oil this evening for a good long udder massage lol , she loved it , but she has alway's been good about things on the milk stand , i made my husband stand with her baby by her head so she did not sit and cry for him lol, then when i was done i made sure i got it off her teats but left in on her udder so it was safe for baby . thank you for all the reply's and help


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

I use the chewable fruit flavored VitC. Rosie will knock me down for them when she has a congested udder, mostly ignores them the rest of the time LOL


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

CarolT said:


> I use the chewable fruit flavored VitC. Rosie will knock me down for them when she has a congested udder, mostly ignores them the rest of the time LOL


LOL! Have we seen pictures of your Rosie?

Hey, Creeklady, how about pics of your girl? You're sure to get some strong muscles and soft hands massaging her udder. Keep us posted on how things are going!


----------



## creeklady2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I plan on getting some pic's, soon i personaly do not have a way to take the pic's but my step daughter does so maybe ican get her to snap a few this weekend for me, I have a mixture of girls, alpine,mini alpine mini togg, nigerian dwarf, nubian,even two kiko crossess i want to infuse in my group. they are chunkers


----------

